# Basic White Bread for Bread Machine



## cookies140 (May 8, 2002)

Sandwich Bread

1 lb. loaf

1 tsp. regular instant yeast
1 tbsp sugar
1-1/4 tsp. salt
1/4 cup lukewarm milk
2 tbsp vegetable oil, butter or margarine
2/3 cup lukewarm water
2-1/2 cups bread flour.

Put all ingredients in the machine (I put them in the reverse order of what is here); program for basic white bread and voila, it is really good.

If I have any left over, I usually use it for bread crumbs for meatloaf or meatballs.


----------

